# Nikon D4 for $3500 w/o Box & Warranty



## bleephotography (Jan 4, 2014)

So I've just found an AMAZING deal for a Nikon D4 on Craigslist and I need some advice. This guy is selling his for only $3500 like new with strap, nothing else...no box, no warranty card, manuals, etc. He said that he purchased it from a friend of a friend who had had his camera bag stolen while he was using the D4, thus why the accessories are MIA. He said he got it for a great deal and he's just looking to get back what he paid for it so he can buy studio equipment, which I have and he's willing to barter for.

What do you think? How truthful does that sound...could it possibly be stolen and, if so, are there any detriments to buying a stolen camera? Can it still be registered for warranty if the serial is on the bottom like many of Nikon's cameras? I spoke with him on the phone and he sounded completely legit, but I'm still hesitant for the obvious reasons.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 4, 2014)

Ouch. That camera is so hot that just responding to this post is burning my fingers.


----------



## bleephotography (Jan 4, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Ouch. That camera is so hot that just responding to this post is burning my fingers.



Hah that's what I'm thinking :-\ I wonder if there is a way to find out if it has been stolen using the serial number...I'll ask him to send me some more pics


----------



## Sporgon (Jan 4, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Ouch. That camera is so hot that just responding to this post is burning my fingers.



Undoubtably. 

After all, it's the only Nikon worth stealing


----------



## bleephotography (Jan 5, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Ouch. That camera is so hot that just responding to this post is burning my fingers.
> ...



Still, I'd much rather have a stolen 1DX than a D4 ;D


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 5, 2014)

Who carries their box, warranty cards and manuals with them in a camera bag, that then gets stolen?

One thing I hate more than a thief, a dumb thief.


----------



## takesome1 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ask for the serial numbers so you can do a search on the cameras history.

There are several programs that will search for pictures on the web with the serial number in the exif data.

I think if you ask a few questions this guy will disappear.


----------



## tron (Jan 5, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> Who carries their box, warranty cards and manuals with them in a camera bag, that then gets stolen?
> 
> One thing I hate more than a thief, a dumb thief.


 ;D


----------



## tron (Jan 5, 2014)

takesome1 said:


> Ask for the serial numbers so you can do a search on the cameras history.
> 
> There are several programs that will search for pictures on the web with the serial number in the exif data.
> 
> I think if you ask a few questions this guy will disappear.


As long as he reports the correct serial number. Of course it can be checked during purchase but still a waste of time if he lies ... or ... "mistaken"...


----------



## bleephotography (Jan 5, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> Who carries their box, warranty cards and manuals with them in a camera bag, that then gets stolen?
> 
> One thing I hate more than a thief, a dumb thief.



No no, he was saying the reason the charger and USB cable weren't included is because they were in the stolen bag ??? He didn't say why the box, etc. weren't included other than that he got such a good deal he didn't ask.



tron said:


> takesome1 said:
> 
> 
> > Ask for the serial numbers so you can do a search on the cameras history.
> ...



I'm not too familiar with Nikons, but I believe they put the serials on the bottom of their cameras? If so, that should be pretty easy to check. I'm also going through the city's Police Department to see if there has been any reports filed recently.


----------



## takesome1 (Jan 5, 2014)

tron said:


> takesome1 said:
> 
> 
> > Ask for the serial numbers so you can do a search on the cameras history.
> ...



Of course when he hands it to you to look over you can read the serial number and see if it matches what he gave you.


----------



## tolusina (Jan 5, 2014)

I think you should ring your local P.D., see if maybe they'd like to be close by for the exchange.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm not certain it's a good idea to meet up with someone you strongly suspect is a thief, even in a public place. You may go home without the stolen camera...and without your wallet.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 5, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> I'm not certain it's a good idea to meet up with someone you strongly suspect is a thief, even in a public place. You may go home without the stolen camera...and without your wallet.


+1. 
A favorite trick is to get someone with $$ to look, and then rob them. Even in a public place, its done all the time. Even happened in a bank!


----------

